# Coding Question-Breast revision Reconstruction



## patti4docs (May 19, 2010)

I need help coding an advanced flap on a revision of reconstructed breast and Lysis of pectoralis fascia adhesion's.  Dr. doesn't specify size at all for flap so I thought to use 14000 and for the adhesion's there is no Lysis code for this so I thought to use incision code for 11300 since again Doctor didn't specify size on the adhesions either...or should it just be a standard incision of lesion trunk 11400?  Here is an excerpt:

Adhesions: 
The adhesions to the pectoralis fascia were then lysed. 



Flap:
Bilateral periauricular incisions were made and the skin flap developed. Bleeding was controlled by electrocautery. The flap was then advanced.


----------

